

Former Valve VR Contractor Explains Why “VR Is Bad News” - dsirijus
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/former-valve-vr-contractor-explains-why-vr-is-bad-/1100-6421089/

======
SixSigma
Man who doesn't participate tells everyone who does about their experiences.

This is just a modern version of "Why don't you go out and do something less
boring instead"

My problem with VR headsets, which I have owned, is neckache. Someone could
probably do well inventing a HANS device for them.

